# Bata Shoe Museum Toronto



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I had a few hours to kill between brunch and a large Italian dinner, so I dropped by the Bata Shoe Museum in Toronto. Well worth a visit by anyone interested in the history of shoes.

The focus on modern footwear was heavily skewed toward women's shoes, but interesting nonetheless.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sounds like a very interesting place to visit and perhaps even justification for a trip to Toronto. Any photos from your tour, perchance?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sounds like a very interesting place to visit and perhaps even justification for a trip to Toronto. Any photos from your tour, perchance?


My wife was the shutter bug at this venue, and she is sadly away at work in Central Asia for 2 weeks while I hold the fort at home.

Cheers,

BSR


----------

